# user permission on second hard drive..

## corntoegoblin

Hi 

i managed to get through the compilation of the kernel and am loving gentoo. i have a problem though. i have a 32GB SSD at /dev/sba with all my boot stuff. that hard drive is fine m problem is with the second 640 GB drive which is for media. im trying to get it to mount as a normal user at the location /media as shown in fstab:

```

/dev/sda1               /boot           ext2            defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/sda2               none            swap            sw                      0 0

/dev/sda3               /               ext3            noatime                 0 1

/dev/sdb1               /media          ext3            noatime,user,rw         0 1

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

the partition gets mounted on boot but i can only read the contents of it not write.  im completely stuck on this any help would be appreciated.

thanks

----------

## John R. Graham

Are you having access issues with a normal user or with the root user or with both?  As root user could you post the output of

```
ls -ld /media
```

- John

----------

## Hu

It seems a little odd to make a drive auto,user.  Is the media drive removable?  If not, there is little point in making it mountable by unprivileged users.  Your problem may be that you misunderstood the meaning of the user mount option.  In short, that option entitles non-privileged users to ask the system to mount that filesystem at the specified location.  It does not entitle them to any particular permissions on the resulting filesystem once it is mounted.  See man mount for full details.

----------

## gentoo_ram

With the ext3 filesystem, you're going about this all wrong.  Don't mark the partition "user".  There's no reason for it.  Mount the partition at boot.   If you want to write to the drive as user "bob", then create a directory /media/bob owned by user bob.  Then bob will be able to write to the drive all he wants.  You don't need access to the root directory.

----------

